# What dog breeds are best for chasing deer away?



## Metalman

I would appreciate comments about your experiences with various breeds for chasing deer away (raccoons, skunks, possums, squirrels, etc. can also be a problem, and feral pigs are in the area).

We have a 10-acre property in rural Central Texas (more precisely on the higher east bank of the Brazos River Valley in Robertson County). Our post-retirement project has been a market garden and orchard. Over population of W.T. deer are a continuing problem. Some neighbors persist in feeding deer because "they are soooo cute", which aggravates the over population.
We put the garden project on hold after the deer wiped out most of our summer garden melon vines and winter squash to focus on getting a home built on the property so we can keep dogs to chase the deer away. The game warden living nearby discourages more aggressive approaches. Electric fencing has been useful in the past, but not perfect solution. Quote for High-Fencing was $10 per ft, which is out of the question in our view. 

Dogs will definitely live outside rather than in the house. We have no hang ups about needing purebred or registered pedigrees - in fact cross bred mongrels from a shelter may be a useful choice.

We plan a flock of free-range chickens, so dogs have to be compatible with chickens or find another home! Dogs should also deter chicken predators, including the raccoons, coyote, red fox, bobcat in the area. 

Wife wants one or more Border Collie or BC cross due to childhood era experience with them at grandparents homestead and their reputation for being smarter than most dogs. Wife thinks that BC types could be trained to respect our fence boundaries fairly easily. 
A neighbor has a pair of female Boxers that she says chase all invaders on their place. They have chickens and goats, but the Boxers do not run in the fenced area for chickens and goats. Bobcat with 2 kittens took some chickens while the Boxers slept inside. 

Any experience among forum readers with rescue greyhounds from dog tracks? There are dog tracks relatively nearby in Texas - I recall some fellows keeping greyhounds to chase jack rabbits in the area of West Texas where we were reared - wonder if dogs that chased mechanical rabbits could be refocused on deer.

I expect this could be a lively topic if others are interested and have time to share their experiences. Likely multiple breeds that could work. 

I should reveal a strong prejudice against pit bull type dogs, but will not argue with those who keep them. At about age 4 or 5, I made a mistake of trying to pick up a family dog (some sort of bull dog) while it was eating. Family rescued me from laying on my back with the dog chewing on my face. During my teens, the village blacksmith's red Chow dog chewed on my leg when I waked him sleeping in the smith's run down building. Because of these childhood experiences, I have a zero tolerance policy toward dogs that attack humans. The experience with the bull dog was over 65 years ago, but having a dog chewing on ones face is difficult to forget. 

Thanks,

Metalman


----------



## painterswife

I would think that the first thing you need to know is it legal to have your dogs run off wildlife. It is not legal here to have dogs running wildlife. Barking at is fine. Chasing gets you in trouble.


----------



## Forcast

jack russel


----------



## Terri

The pigs would worry me.

Deer are plant eaters, and they are easy to scare off. My 25 pound terrier scares off the deer: I have seen him do it. But, he would just be a snack to a boar or a Momma pig.


----------



## Darren

I'd go for a dog named Remington, Marlin, Ruger, Winchester, Sako, Savage, Henry, Weatherby or the like.


----------



## mnn2501

Catahoula Leopard Dog's. Originally bred to hunt feral hogs, they are a smart working dog.
You need to be a strong Owner though, cause if you're not the Alpha they'll step into the position. standing between knee and waist high, they run between 60-75 pounds of mostly muscle and legs.

They NEED tons of exercise and will get into trouble without it. Not sure about the fence line issue, ours walks with us, but likes to chase rabbits. Ours (a female) is more of a pet than a working dog for us I assume if you get a pup and train it right, it would do the job you want it to do. Ours runs like a grey hound.

From the article:


> These dogs are outstanding bay dogs, or tracking and hunting dogs. They have been known to track animals from miles away, and have been used for hunting feral pigs, squirrel, deer, raccoon, mountain lion, and black bear. They often track silently and only begin to make their distinctive baying bark, eye to eye with the prey, once it is stopped, and hold it in position without touching the animal; using only posture, eyecontact, and lateral shifts.


----------



## Raeven

Perhaps my Border collie is an exception, but he ignores deer entirely. Hardly notices them. Now, my livestock, he'll watch and herd them all day. But I would not pick a Border collie to run off deer.

I have two friends that keep Jack Russell terriers. Both are very, very good at chasing deer away. Problem is, they are also both almost impossible to train to come back when you want them to. Moreover, they chase chickens, turkeys, skunks... pretty much any other animal, including other dogs. One friend's Jack Russell killed a deer by chasing it into a fence. Deer got hung up and had to be shot.

Both Border collies and JR terriers are high energy breeds that require lots of exercise and a "job." Something to keep in mind as you choose your dog.

I'd say *mnn2501*'s Catahoulas sound like the ticket for you so far!


----------



## Maura

A collie would normally not be a good choice for what you want, border or otherwise.

A barking dog might work well for you. Running deer may not be legal. In Michigan, a dog running deer would be shot. Electric fence and a Great Pry.


----------



## Irene

We had problems with deer, pigs, and coyotes when we first moved out to our 9 acres. I raised poultry and lost many a bird to varmints.
The answer has been "Minni Mi" and "Jasper". They are both Anatolian Shepard/ Great Pyr crosses. I'm in Texas and the cross produces pups with less coat so they tolerate the heat/humidity a lot better. The Shepard give the dogs the aggressiveness and the Pyr the livestock dedication to protect the flock.
I've not seen a coyote since Jasper got here. I have found several dead varmints( possum, raccoon) dead in the area around the barn/henhouse though!
They have the run of the property and stay outside 24/7. They patrol the perimeters but never leave my land.
Be forewarned though, they do bark a lot, especially at night(that's their job!). So if you have close neighbors, they might not appreciate it.


----------



## barnbilder

The greyhounds will come one of two ways, sulking, shivering and clingy or killing machines. Once they focus, they don't quit. Hard or maybe impossible to put a recall on them. They would kill the deer or die trying. Same with most scent hounds, although not as much chance of them killing the deer. Chances are you could hear them chasing a deer off in the distance while other deer ate your stuff. 

Most of the curs, like the catahoula, are pretty good about not getting out too far without you on fast game like deer or coyote. They might stay engaged longer on anything that would climb or stand and bay. At your age, you might not want to go to a dog that is treed or one with hogs bayed up in some thicket, but I suppose once they learned that you weren't coming, they would quit holding bay or tree after a while, but some will stay for days. They are pretty respectful of poultry, most of the ones I have been around anyway. I think a lot of their ancestors didn't get to contribute to the gene pool if they messed with the chickens.

Most any of the LGD like the pyrs or anatolians would probably work good for you, really the best fit for your situation. Some of them can be a little intense, on the aggressive side, but shouldn't be an issue if you are their people, but you need to be the alpha.

Most any mutt from the pound would have a chance of working, if it seemed alert, yet tractable. Some of the breeds have had so much desire bred out of them in order to create the perfect living plush toy that you could end up with an oblivious lazy dog that was perfectly content to let vermin have the run of the place.

A lot of what a dog does to keep unwanted animals away is accomplished by barking and peeing, but if it only barks at the mail man and pees in the house, it's not going to be a contributor.


----------



## bluemoonluck

I forsee that your biggest problem is going to be finding a dog willing to chase away deer but not chase your chickens. Most LGD don't bother deer because they don't see them as a threat to their livestock from what I've heard. Any dog with enough prey drive to chase deer are going to chase chickens, and that includes Greyhounds (in fact I'd bet the chickens will look more like the lure they've been chasing than the deer will!).

The hogs will also be a problem, because they'll kill a dog in a heartbeat if they can. So you need a dog big and tough enough to take on a hog if needed, but who isn't going to chase down every hog he sees (because that will result in a shortened lifespan). Hog hunters use packs of dogs and even then they still lose individual dogs 

So you need a dog that will chase away deer, stand up to hogs, and won't touch chickens. It sounds like you need 3 different dogs :shrug: But overall your best bet may be a nice LGD, it's the most likely to fit all 3 criteria.


----------



## JPiantedosi

Any dog can be trained to ignore live stock, I have a buddy who ha Champion bird dogs that can be left with chickens.

As far as type of dog, considering your needs, I would be very inclined to look towards the various cur breeds, specifically the black mouth cur, or catahoula (leopard) cur. These were essentially the original homestead dog, and are readily available in TX cattle country. The movie old Yeller was based on the accolades of a black mouth cur.

Jim


----------



## barnbilder

I have hounds that are wide open game chasers that let baby chicks and chickens play around in their kennels. It helps to introduce them to a game hen with a clutch at a very early age. I never had to condition a cur to leave the chickens alone, but have had some that would keep the chickens out of specific areas, like the porch. Dogs that can't be conditioned to leave poultry alone are the results of poor breeding, IMO. 

Little chance of a cur getting hurt by a pig, it's their style to stay out of the pigs mouth, but completely dominate it and out-maneuver it. When hog hunters get dogs hurt, it is when they deploy a catch dog, a mastiff or bulldog of some sort, or when they have too many dogs and they trip each other up.

Beagles are pretty good at keeping deer away, usually don't range out too far, but Texas is not fond of any dog chasing a deer.


----------



## MichaelZ

I would stay away from hunting breeds. They will run the deer and not stop. Seems a herding dog would be a good choice - they stay close to home. I think our Australian Shepherd might work well, although he is inside most of the time. He will run off rabbits as he sees them but he won't trail them. Deer stay clear of our yard. Aussies are very smart dogs.


----------



## Rick

painterswife said:


> I would think that the first thing you need to know is it legal to have your dogs run off wildlife. It is not legal here to have dogs running wildlife. Barking at is fine. Chasing gets you in trouble.


Our dogs chase the deer to the tree line, then return to protect our cabin. They were easily trained to do this. We neglected to tell them DNR would prefer we get nuisance tags alnd all eat summer venison (Doe only) 

Our male is .25 black lab, Usie shepherd, .50 blue Heeler

Female is dominant Blue Heeler.


----------



## Rick

bluemoonluck said:


> I forsee that your biggest problem is going to be finding a dog willing to chase away deer but not chase your chickens. Most LGD don't bother deer because they don't see them as a threat to their livestock from what I've heard. Any dog with enough prey drive to chase deer are going to chase chickens, and that includes Greyhounds (in fact I'd bet the chickens will look more like the lure they've been chasing than the deer will!).
> 
> The hogs will also be a problem, because they'll kill a dog in a heartbeat if they can. So you need a dog big and tough enough to take on a hog if needed, but who isn't going to chase down every hog he sees (because that will result in a shortened lifespan). Hog hunters use packs of dogs and even then they still lose individual dogs
> 
> So you need a dog that will chase away deer, stand up to hogs, and won't touch chickens. It sounds like you need 3 different dogs :shrug: But overall your best bet may be a nice LGD, it's the most likely to fit all 3 criteria.


Our dogs (post 15) run the chickens from the cabin then ignore as they free range, run th deer to the tree line, and run the neighbor"s cattle off our property, and 2 mile to th black top I I tell them to. 

They instinctively do this via the Heeler in them.


----------



## wiscto

Something very obedient, if you're not putting up fences. Especially when the white tail are in season. People will kill dogs for chasing off their opportunities, at least in Wisconsin it happens, and there's plenty of deer here to go around so you'd think these guys could deal with one little mishap without popping somebody's lab. German Shepherds are maybe too bitey. Personally I'd go with herding dogs for that situation. Probably going to have to put a lot of work into any dog so they don't kill your chickens, but if you can make them figure that out they might listen to you when you call them back from the property line.


----------



## barnbilder

While curs are hunting breeds, they are also herding breeds. Not known to usually chase "fast game" like deer or coyote much more than a quarter mile. Original American homesteading dog, bred for just such purposes.

Australian shepherds are created from herding breeds, some of which are Australian, but primarily bred for looks. I have found them horrible livestock and chicken killers, but might just be because they are the "dog to have" for all of the suburbanite-turned-farmer crowd. I think it probably has something to do with treating an untested dog of unknown temperament like a cash cow, as long as it can throw the right blend of genetic mutations.

At one time, people nation wide utilized dogs to hunt deer. With the large scale commercialization of white-tail deer hunting, many hunters changed from an activity of fellowship and meat procurement, to a solitary quest for antlers, like the ones found on the magazine covers, never mind that the antlers on the magazine covers are a generation away from a nitrogen tank, and their daddy had a tag in his ear. These grail seekers, miffed at their lack of success, due to limited access to enhanced whitetail genetics and nutrition regimens, have to blame someone. So letting dogs chase deer is a big no-no in all but a hand full of states.


----------



## dsmythe

We have 9 acres. We border USFS land, 40,000 acres. We had a Welsh Corgi. This was HER yard and place. If a Deer Dared come close it was gone as soon as She, Bandit, found out about it. We have high tensile electric fence. She could slide under it with no problem. Fortunately she was no problem to keep home. I also think a female is a better protector.


----------



## Marinea

We have three dogs- a German Shepard, a lab mix we rescued as a pup, and her son, whose sire was a Jack Russell mix.

Our property is fenced. Our chickens free range. The dogs go after anything that get into their territory- recent kills are two skunks, two possums, two *****, a feral cat, and a black snake. They have kept coyotes outside the fences, along with deer. We have bears around, but no encounters with them so far, thankfully.

As far as the chickens go, I believe it helps that the dogs mostly grew up with the chickens around. The chickens are "theirs" and while otherwise ignoring them, if the chickens are alarmed, the dogs investigate.

I guess my point is that I'm not convinced it's a matter of breed, but more a matter of experience and training. All of our dogs were brought in as puppies after the farm was established.The GS chased the chickens twice, maybe, as a puppy. That was it. We corrected her and it stopped.


----------



## LaBella

I would go with one of two types of dogs. The afore mentioned cur breeds like the black mouthed or catahoula.. I like both. Smart honest dogs.Great all arounders. And fortunately, still mostly bred for working.
The second type/breed would be a farm collie/english shepherd/old scottish shepherd
I will be honest, to me, they are pretty much the same breed and I can't tell them apart, so some research would be in order, but they seem to to be an all around kind of dog as well. Maybe not something that can hunt, but would probably be able to chase off hogs and get the deer away from where they don't need to be.


----------



## barnbilder

Those old farm collies used to be widely used as close range hunting dogs. Their desire to tree is intense. Some people seem to think there is a little of that in some strains of Leopard hound and maybe Catahoula. Giving them the merle gene. Others say they got that gene from the Spanish herding mastiffs. The curs from the Smokies north, the Mountain Curs, Stevens, Tennessee Treeing Brindles, etc. more closely resemble the cur dogs that came from England and Ireland with settlers, small and showing some stub tails. The Southern curs, with distinctive herding instincts, have some influence from large French and Spanish herding and war dogs.


----------



## oregon woodsmok

Deer will run from most dogs--- until they don't.

My Australian Shepherd had the tar kicked out of him by a deer who had run far enough and wasn't going to run any further. A friend had his gun dog attacked and the dog ended up with a ruptured spleen, 3 broken ribs, and a multi-thousand dollar vet bill. That dog hadn't even annoyed the deer; simply walked into the wrong clearing where there was a deer in a bad mood.

If you have 3 or more sight hounds, they can take the deer down and probably not get hurt, but you will have a hard time finding sight hounds who will ignore your poultry. Not to mention, it is possibly illegal to kill deer with dogs in your area; it is certainly illegal where I live.


----------



## Jreed

all of my terrier breeds excel at this , and also at not running far away ... they have done all of these things


----------



## Jreed

depending on where you are in the country I might consider a mountain feist or a black mouth cur ..... both smart, drivey but also easy to train for livability


----------



## arnie

the curs worked for me ; tryed n proven and you get faithful inteligent companion to boot , any type of hound (sight or trail ) even the pointer breeds of bird dogs , will likely follow the deers trail out of there range but a cur will stay in his home territory


----------



## oregon woodsmok

You might try a farm Airedale. Not the show type of dog. You'll see them advertised as Farm Airedales. Those are tough dogs, can do any job around the farm, and one of my local farmers used his to shoot birds over. Show them what you want and they can do the job.


----------



## rockpile1

Forcast said:


> jack russel


Love the JR's

rockpile


----------



## tree-farmer

JPiantedosi said:


> Any dog can be trained to ignore live stock, I have a buddy who ha Champion bird dogs that can be left with chickens.
> 
> As far as type of dog, considering your needs, I would be very inclined to look towards the various cur breeds, specifically the black mouth cur, or catahoula (leopard) cur. These were essentially the original homestead dog, and are readily available in TX cattle country. The movie old Yeller was based on the accolades of a black mouth cur.
> 
> Jim


Yep the key is consistent training, not breed type. We've trained all of our dogs including wolf and malamute crosses to leave the chickens alone.
And the training never stops. Sometimes you have to remind them when they are looking too hard at a chicken.
Our LGD is the only one to never have shown any interest in the chickens, ever. And she certainly will chase anything that's not our livestock.

If I were you I'd probably just go with a mutt of some kind, it'll be readily available in your area and cheaper than any purebred. And make sure you get one that will be fine outside in the winter. No matter what kind of dog you get, be prepared to lose a chicken or two during training. You might not but it happens sometimes and it doesn't mean you need to give up.


----------



## mnn2501

Metalman -- made any decisions yet?


----------



## Metalman

Thanks much for all the advice. 

We are working toward construction of our home on our property that will allow us to select the working dogs we hope will reduce the damage to garden and orchard caused by roaming deer, esp during the fall rut.

We will likely investigate what animals are available from local rescue groups when we are ready. I recently heard an announcement on WBAP 820 AM from Ft Worth/Dallas that the local SPCA there allows senior citizens (which we are) to adopt older dogs at no cost. 

Metalman


----------

